# Credit report sais "YOURSELF VOUS MEME" - what is it?



## zinneken (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello,

Just saw today that on my equifax credit file there is an item called "YOURSELF VOUS MEME (Phone Number Not Available)"

Has anyone else seen this before? Does anyone know what it stands for? The line may seem to be self explanatory, but it is not as I didn't request nor authorised a request... Advice appreciated!


----------



## Marc (Jan 16, 2015)

It simply indicates that you made an inquiry into your own credit report "Vous Meme" is French for Yourself.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## zinneken (Jul 29, 2012)

Marc said:


> It simply indicates that you made an inquiry into your own credit report "Vous Meme" is French for Yourself.


Thanks Marc, but, I didn't make any inquiry. Not by phone, not by fax, not by mail. Also, when making a request you see either:
AUTH ECONSUMER REQUE (Phone Number Not Available)
or
EQUIFAX PERSONAL SOL (800)871-3250
but never
YOURSELF VOUS MEME (Phone Number Not Available)

And on this specific date/occasion I didn't ask for anything.

Does anyone know how this "YOURSELF VOUS MEME (Phone Number Not Available)" gets triggered, or what triggers it?


----------

